# Rise in accidental gunshots M&P9



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Rise in accidental gunshots by L.A. County deputies follows new firearm - LA Times


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

As stated in the article, the gun is not the problem it's the training. LAPD has had much better results.

GW


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

One thing I noted is that the article mentions the new handguns have a lighter trigger pull, but does not state what the weight of the pull is.
Basic rule is finger off the trigger until ready to shoot, but if you're searching a house for a suspect, you finger's probably going to be right on the trigger. Even LEO's fingers can tremble enough to fire. Even if they just tighten up the finger to be ready to shoot, if they're used to a heavier trigger pull; they're more likely to have it fire.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

The M&P9 does not have a long, pseudo-DA trigger pull?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Carrying a gun with a cocked firing pin and your only safety is keeping your finger off the trigger equals a future accidental discharge sooner or later.
I'm sorry , but that's just the way it is.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

pic said:


> Carrying a gun with a cocked firing pin and your only safety is keeping your finger off the trigger equals a future accidental discharge sooner or later.
> I'm sorry , but that's just the way it is.


True and remember, the LEO's are running with a high adrenaline level which can cause twitching/spasms of muscles, esp when you try to keep them tense but not moving for any length of time.


----------

